# secrets les plus intimes



## Cleare

Hi,

I'm a bit confused with the phrase, particularly with the adjective. The text:

... leurs secrets parfois les plus intimes, qui s'avéraient vrais si nous vérifiions.

My attempt:
... secrets sometimes the most private which turned out to be true if... 
 
Thanks in advance for your help and comments!


----------



## Wunibald

Your phrase is ok, but punctuation is important here...

_their secrets, sometimes the most intimate (or private) ones, which turned out..._

or, if there is no comma afters secrets, it could be:

_sometimes their most intimate secrets, which turned out..._


----------



## Pierre Simon

Hello Cleare 

Would it be possible for you to let us have the remainder of the sentence? Thanks.


----------



## Cleare

Pierre Simon said:


> Hello Cleare
> 
> Would it be possible for you to let us have the remainder of the sentence? Thanks.


 
Hello, Pierre!
Sure:
Cette entité n'hésitait pas à entrer dans le psychisme des gens pour nous livrer leurs secrets parfois les plus intimes, qui s'avéraient vrais si nous vérifiions.


----------



## Cleare

Wunibald said:


> Your phrase is ok, but punctuation is important here...
> 
> _their secrets, sometimes the most intimate (or private) ones, which turned out..._
> 
> or, if there is no comma afters secrets, it could be:
> 
> _sometimes their most intimate secrets, which turned out..._


 
Thank you, Wunibald!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bigre ! 

_qui s'avéraient vrais si nous vérifiions_ !

Mais avérer ne signifie-t-il pas déjà _vérifier et faire apparaître comme vrai_

La phrase est-elle d'un francophone ?


----------



## JimboFr

How about "some of their deepest, darkest secrets"


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

JimboFr said:


> How about "some of their deepest, darkest secrets"


 
This adds too much colour in my opinion, intimate secrets need not be dark.

Cette entité n'hésitait pas à entrer dans le psychisme des gens pour nous livrer leurs secrets parfois les plus intimes, qui s'avéraient vrais si nous vérifiions. 

_This entity didn't hesitate to enter into the pysches of the people, revealing to us their secrets, sometimes those most intimate, which proved to be true if we verified them._

Aucun problème chez moi avec la logique là-dedans - _'s'avéraient vrais si nous vérifions'_


----------



## Lacuzon

A vrai dire, je crois que j'aurais dit :

Cette entité n'hésitait pas à entrer dans le psychisme des gens pour parfois nous livrer leurs secrets les plus intimes*.*


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Lacuzon said:


> A vrai dire, je crois que j'aurais dit :
> 
> Cette entité n'hésitait pas à entrer dans le psychisme des gens pour parfois nous livrer leurs secrets les plus intimes*.*


 
Et cette entité aurait fait quoi pendant le reste du temps ?


----------



## Lacuzon

J'ai dû rater un épisode ! Son complément d'occupation est-il spécifié dans la phrase anglaise ?


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Ce que j'ai voulu dire c'est que dans la phrase, soit française ou anglaise, l'entité ne fait qu'une chose: elle livre les secrets.  Elle ne le fait pas parfois, pour autant qu'on sache elle ne fait rien d'autre mais parfois ces secrets sont les plus intimes...et parfois, on suppose, ils sont plutôt quelconques.  Donc la signification de ta phrase diffère de la phrase originale.


----------



## Lacuzon

Effectivement, je n'avais pas entendu la phrase initiale en ce sens.

Je traduirais alors par :

Cette entité n'hésitait pas à entrer dans le psychisme des gens, pour nous révéler leurs secrets, parfois les plus intimes, secrets confirmés lors de chacunes de nos vérifications.

Ce qui me gêne, c'est que lorsque l'on révèle quelque chose c'est forcément quelque chose d'avéré, de vrai mais qui était caché. Sinon, c'est de la supposition, de l'affabulation voire de la calomnie. Pour moi, une chose avérée ne peut pas se révéler vraie puisque avérée signifie déjà qui est apparue comme vraie !


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Lacuzon said:


> Ce qui me gêne, c'est que lorsque l'on révèle quelque chose c'est forcément quelque chose d'avéré, de vrai mais qui était caché. Sinon, c'est de la supposition, de l'affabulation voire de la calomnie. Pour moi, une chose avérée ne peut pas se révéler vraie puisque avérée signifie déjà qui est apparue comme vraie !


 
Je crois que si tu y réfléchissais tu verrais qu'on peut _dire _que quelque chose est un secret sans être sûr qu'elle l'est, surtout parce qu'il faut être le cas que cette entité parle à travers quelqu'un ou quelque truc et donc il faudrait bien qu'on vérifierait n'importe quoi avait été dit chez la personne 'dévoilée'.

L'entité dit 'Marie a trois mamelons...' (le secret est exprimé)
Le groupe interroge Marie, 'Est-ce que c'est vrai Marie ?'
'Euh, oui, en effet, j'ai trois mamelons, personne ne pouvait savoir ça.' (le secret est vérifié et ainsi l'entité elle-même est vérifiée)


----------



## Lacuzon

Dire certes oui, mais pas avérer ! C'est le verbe avérer qui me gêne, pas la sémantique générale de la phrase.

Disons que chez moi, dire sans être sûr c'est prétendre pas avérer.


----------



## mgarizona

I'm not crazy about the word "hesitate" in the English sentence, but only the narrative context would show if the idea being expressed is one of alacrity--- "This entity wasted no time in ... "--- or one of scrupulessness--- "This entity had no compunction about ... "

As for the core of the discussion, I'd opt for " ... revealing to us what were at time the most intimate of their secrets ... "

(I'll leave aside my fondness for the old superlative: innerest! Though, "innermost" is still a viable option as well: " ... what were at times their innermost secrets ... ")


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Lacuzon said:


> Dire certes oui, mais pas avérer ! C'est le verbe avérer qui me gêne, pas la sémantique générale de la phrase.
> 
> Disons que chez moi, dire sans être sûr c'est prétendre pas avérer.


 
D'accord, donc à ton avis est-ce que c'est un pléonasme dire: j'ai vérifié le résultat et il s'est avéré que ma supposition avait été vraie.

Si oui il faut que je comprenne mal le verbe 's'avérer'.

J'aime bien 'innermost' mg


----------



## Lacuzon

Chris' Spokesperson said:


> D'accord, donc à ton avis est-ce que c'est un pléonasme dire: j'ai vérifié le résultat et il s'est avéré que ma supposition avait été vraie.


Tout à fait ! Pour moi _Il était avéré_ suffit.

Par exemple 
Il s'avère qu'il a raté le train car son bus était en retard
_Il *s'avère vrai* qu'il a raté le train car son bus était en retard_ est un pléonasme.



> J'aime bien 'innermost' mg


[/quote]
Glad to add innermost and innerest to my vocabulary!


----------



## mgarizona

The _Robert _notes the usage _s'avérer _= _être confirmé_ as being _vieux ou littéraire_. If I'm reading this correctly they would have no problem with _s'avérer vrai_, but _s'avérer faux_ would be frowned upon. Evidently _s'avérer _should only be followed by positive attributes.

On the other hand, the "Free Dictionary" agrees with Lacuzon: http://fr.thefreedictionary.com/avérer


----------



## Lacuzon

It depends on which generation you belong (to?). I see vrai in avérer as surely as if I saw "A vrai er" ! And I am quite sure that my teachers would come back to correct me if I was writing s'avérer vrai (sic)  N'en déplaise à bob ...


----------



## mgarizona

Lacuzon said:


> It depends on which generation you belong (to?).



Do it, Lacuzon! End that sentence with a preposition! If we're going to get our teachers on our backs, let's get them all out at once!


----------



## Lacuzon

mgarizona said:


> Do it, Lacuzon! End that sentence with a preposition! If we're going to get our teachers on our backs, let's get them all out at once!



Yours too !


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

mgarizona said:


> Do it, Lacuzon! End that sentence with a preposition! If we're going to get our teachers on our backs, let's get them all out at once!


 
Tu m'as fait beaucoup rire avec ce petit souvenir de l'école 

Merci beaucoup pour ta patience Lacuzon, j'avoue que ce n'est pas encore tout à fait clair mais je ferai une étude profonde sur 's'avérer' dès que je le peux. Je sais qu'il faut séparer la logique française de sa homologue anglaise mais c'est parfois difficile...dans le cas donné parce qu'il n'y a aucun problème avec 'to prove to be true' ni 'it turned out to be true'. 

Une fois en France je peux mettre à côté ces comparaisons qui me hantent !


----------



## mgarizona

I think the point is that to his ears it may as well read _qui étaient vérifiés d'être vrai_.

One must be fairly deaf to etymology not to hear "verify the truth" or "verify as true" as redundancies.

In this case the verb _s'avérer _has been devolving from meaning _être confirmé_ or _vérifié _to something closer to just (_ap_)_paraître_, and which of those two one hears varies generationally.

The author of cleare's text can be presumed either sloppy, youngish or both at once.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

This is true but in common usage 'verify' is in most applications synonymous with 'confirm', meaning that 'verify the truth' is not a redundancy in common parlance.  

Speaking of being deaf to etymology...I had never before made the connection between avérer and verify!  

Always a pleasure and a boon to cross your path mg.


----------



## Cleare

Thank you, Chris', Lacuzon and mgarizona, for your very useful and interesting discussion!!
That really helps me not only in this particular case, but in general as well!


----------



## Lacuzon

Hi,

What about _It depends on to which generation you belong ? _ Sounds right ?


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

It depends on the generation to which you belong.

(assuming you're just trying to keep that confounded preposition away from the end of your sentence  )


----------



## mgarizona

Lacuzon said:


> Hi,
> 
> What about _It depends on to which generation you belong ? _ Sounds right ?



In fact, no, it doesn't ... and so it's a perfect example of why the rule about not ending sentences with a preposition can't be taken too seriously. All the way back in 1926, Fowler gave many such examples (see his _Modern English Usage_) and yet ill-informed schoolmarms continue to teach it.

Just between you and me: generally a good idea to try to avoid two "phrasal verbs" in one sentence. Here: 'depend on' and 'belong to.'

"What generation you belong to will determine what you hear."
"What you hear depends on your generational affiliation" or "on your age and educational background," etc.


----------



## Lacuzon

Hi,

Thank you all. It is very interresting to me.

Should I reckon that in a formal way those confounded prepositions should not end a sentence whereas  colloquially it is usual ?

Sblood! Anyway, I still have some work to do with those \^|@[`\|@`^\ prepositions! Therefore I better understand how difficult french prepositions are for english speaker.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

I had a long conversation with my French teacher last night during which she was claiming that English prepositions are intuitive...strewth, I wouldn't have thought so!

You can end a sentence with a preposition if you need or want to.  See?


----------



## Lacuzon

Hi Chris,

Is your french teacher a french native or an english one ? Are they intuitive for english speakers ? I mean young ones learning ?

I see what you mean. (want to  ?)


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Une parisienne...de plus une traductrice parisienne.


----------



## Lacuzon

Ou alors c'est peut-être moi qui ne suis pas doué pour l'anglais !


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Ben, elle a habité trois ans en Irlande...et ce qu'on dit c'est que nous parlons le meilleur anglais du monde


----------



## Lacuzon

Flûte ! Et moi qui pensais que c'était le meilleur de l'univers !


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Non, non, on attend toujours le résultat final...


----------

